

What it takes when writing a novel is your day job - arctictony
https://medium.com/writers-on-writing/f351215421f

======
shinryuu
I could never be an author

~~~
korg250
I would never be an author like here. Looks at the cover of her books:
[http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/186-3227527-8974765?u...](http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/186-3227527-8974765?url=search-
alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Maya%20Rodale)

